# Turret Fun



## machPete99 (May 11, 2020)

When I got my Clausing 5914 lathe some time back, it came with t turret attachment that I figured I would never use, so it was parked under the lathe for a few years.

Well, I had this job which required making a bunch of stainless steel spacers, in varying heights, with center holes and I did not look forward to a lot of tailstock peck drilling. I enlisted the turret attachment for the drilling and once installed it was much faster.  It does take a bit of grunt, but works quite well for repetative deep hole drilling. It has about 6" of travel available.


----------



## Aukai (May 11, 2020)

One group has 18?


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 11, 2020)

You could have chamfered one end, too, if you'd put enough tools in. Might have to engineer some.


----------



## machPete99 (May 12, 2020)

Yes, this is a somewhat simplistic use of the turret, with only a single station in play.
I don't have the appropriate tooling to fill up the other positions, it happened to have a 3/8" Jacobs chuck in one station that got the job done.

For the more serious turret stuff you would want the Royal 5c collet closer (have that too, but needs some work and no collets), a stop in the turret to advance the stock to, and countersink, etc.

I ended up doing the countersinking on the mill as a secondary op using a stationary V jaw and parallels to hold position.

I needed 16 of each size, decided to make one extra of each, but one was temporarily "lost", hence the extra/extra...


----------



## Alcap (May 12, 2020)

On my 5914 lathe it didn't come with a tailstock so besides getting learning about machining I'm trying to work with just a turret . On mine I drilled and taped for a screw into the turret's gib so it would lock in place while I used a center . I see yours has what appears to be a lock on the handwheel ?  Do you have the turret stop rods ?   On mine it looks like they used a solid bar in on of the turret holes to set the part being machined .


----------



## machPete99 (May 13, 2020)

The end of my turret setup has an indexing stop rod plate. Its geared to move with the turret head, and appears to take 3/8-16 threaded rods which will butt up against a stop under the slide assembly. I have not used it, but will need to consider getting some appropriate threaded rod pieces.

Also seen in the pic is the slide stop knob. It appears to maybe press against a pin that locks against the handwheel shaft.

EDIT: A manual is available for the 6300 turret bed, here, looks very similar, but apparently has larger tooling holes:


			http://manuals.chudov.com/Clausing/Clausing-6913-Lathe-Turret.pdf


----------

